# Some people deserve a punch in the face.



## Veho (Aug 7, 2009)

People like this.







After reading through the comments, I'm still not sure if it's just a criminally spoiled brat who deserves a visit by a nearby member of the Trolley Initiative and a swift punch in the face, along with her parents, or a masterful troll out for RAGE. 

What do you think?


----------



## emupaul (Aug 7, 2009)

spoiled...yes i would say so.... I grew up poor, my gifts when growing up where mega-blocks (generic Lego's) ,socks, maybe $20 cash.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Effing ungrateful bathturd. I would be very happy if I have received those gifts myself. Heck, I would even ask my mum to not give me anything for my birthday after getting those things.

I feel sorry for the parents and relatives that worked hard for all this. Unless they're rich.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2009)

If he's a real kid posting that cos his hearts breaking for getting that much shit at christmas he definitely deserves a good kicking!  I could kind of believe it's a real kid though, I remember when I was younger and a mate of a mate bitched because all he got on his birthday was 400 quid in cash.  Fucking boohoo!

If he's a troll then he still deserves a good kicking for being a troll!  Either way you're correct Veho sir, he does deserve a punch in the face, and a kick in the bollocks.

So have you got an address for him? heh


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2009)

We should all find him and burgle his house.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 7, 2009)

For my birthday I got $40 in giftcards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd take $200 any day


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi veho, I honestly raged at that post and comments for like 10 minutes, trying to figure out if she was a troll or just a spoiled brat. Then again, it's deviant-art.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting a Screenshot Since i would never click on that Wapanese Website.

But anyways this girl is a fucking whiner, seriously, She got 1,550$ (In HK money) and a 360 plus a DVD player and she hates it?!?! Wow, just wow..


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 7, 2009)

A person like that needs a scorpion down their undies, forget a punch, a scorpion teaches a painful lesson to the ungrateful.

One of those large scorpions should do, sting isn't lethal but is quite painful.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2009)

I lol'd at the 360 statement. It's supposed to be an insult but any smart person would know that turning 360 degrees would point you in the same direction.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2009)

at the 360 degrees too.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow... What a retard... People should be gratefull they get anything, let alone console, dvds etc.


----------



## euanadixon (Aug 7, 2009)

asshole...ungreatful asshole


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 7, 2009)

He said they turn 360 degrees and walk away...wait wouldn't that be turning in a complete circle?


----------



## euanadixon (Aug 7, 2009)

asshole...ungreatful asshole


----------



## Trolly (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow yeah, does it say how old he is? Looks like he needs to be shown just how much that is.

Okay, so fine, I'd feel a little disappointed if I didn't get what I asked for and I'd feel a little selfish and ungrateful for it, but this guy takes the biscuit. 'I only wanted an Xbox 360 last year when my friend was getting one'!? Sounds like a 5 year old XD.

EDIT: She (yeah, it's a girl) just sounds like she's incredibly depressed. My brother was a bit and he had a big thing for art. Perhaps artistry attracts the troubled in their droves? That would certainly make sense given the history of painters aha.


----------



## toh_yxes (Aug 7, 2009)

If your asking how old she is, im going with 17. as it says she got 400 from her aunt, as a gift cuz she was turning 16 in february. so 16 or 17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but seriously, what a bitch. for christmas, i got 2 books and 10 bucks to buy some "candy".


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> He said they turn 360 degrees and walk away...wait wouldn't that be turning in a complete circle?


Yeah, and that really kills the joke.  But the mistake is funnier.


----------



## Trolly (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, well now it's just sad. Her first post says she has Asperger's Syndrome, I think it's best we move along and leave the heartache to her parents.

Copied from Wikipedia for those who are not aware of Asperger's:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The lack of demonstrated empathy is possibly the most dysfunctional aspect of Asperger syndrome.[2] Individuals with AS experience difficulties in basic elements of social interaction, which may include a failure to develop friendships or to seek shared enjoyments or achievements with others (for example, showing others objects of interest), a lack of social or emotional reciprocity, and impaired nonverbal behaviors in areas such as eye contact, facial expression, posture, and gesture.[1]
> Unlike those with autism, people with AS are not usually withdrawn around others; they approach others, even if awkwardly. For example a person with AS may engage in a one-sided, long-winded speech about a favorite topic, while misunderstanding or not recognizing the listener's feelings or reactions, such as a need for privacy or haste to leave.[8] This social awkwardness has been called "active but odd".[1] This failure to react appropriately to social interaction may appear as disregard for other people's feelings, and may come across as insensitive


----------



## Maat (Aug 8, 2009)

Better soluttion:
-Send the kid to some africa country in war, or any really poor country, with almost no money, and after some months get it back. You will see she will thank even from the water he gets from the sink...


----------



## Maktub (Aug 8, 2009)

If she posts online that she has Asperger's syndrome I'm going for an attention whore who'd like to be hypocondriac to "brag" about it at school. People with Asperger's don't go around talking about the subject as:

-Hi! I'm Mike. I saw you the other day at XXXXX lessons and thought you had nice clothes.
-Oh, hi, Mike. I'm Samantha and I have Asperger's syndrome.
-Uh... wut.

So, yeah, f*** the kid.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 8, 2009)

There are millions of dumbfuck weeaboo "artists" on deviantArt. 

Nothing new.


----------



## HBK (Aug 8, 2009)

She's a fucking douchebag that can't understand the value of money.

And DA is hardly the place for these stupid rants.

P.S. We could still force her to watch this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Teach her some real world stuff.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 8, 2009)

yea. she really sounds a real spoiled retard.  check her next journal. http://furrmetalalchemist.deviantart.com/journal/22550361/
now she realized how lucky she was.


----------



## Westside (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck, the person should feel lucky that people even care to give ANY gifts to an ungrateful brat like them... damn...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> Fuck, the person should feel lucky that people even care to give ANY gifts to an ungrateful brat like them... damn...



Westicle!  How are you mate?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn.

I hate people like these. They think that somehow, they're entitled to anything and everything they want. That it's their God given right to get something nice for Christmas. She's obviously never lived in the real world, and lived her whole life with a golden spoon in her mouth. Her idea of a miserable day is not getting what she wants for Christmas. 

I'm kind of wondering though. If his parents spoil her so much, why would they just get the drawing book for her?


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 8, 2009)

wtf...what a retard D:


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 8, 2009)

The only 'real' present I got this last Christmas was a Wii game... And I didn't complain about it... I had my birthday a few days ago and my dad wasn't even in my country... I had no party nor a happy birthday song... Still I had a fun day with some of the people I like and that was the day... (Raining like hell though)


----------



## Cermage (Aug 8, 2009)

assburgers makes sense. i meet these types of people all the time. i remember a classmate throwing a tantrum cause his parents got him a '04 bmw m3 instead of the 06' model. also;


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> Fuck, the person should feel lucky that people even care to give ANY gifts to an ungrateful brat like them... damn...


Hey West   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't seen you in ages! How are you?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 8, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> ...his parents got him a '04 bmw m3 instead of the 06' model...


Oh My God! I'll be glad if my parents even get me a car when I get my license!


----------



## updowners (Aug 8, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from encyclopediadramatica.com



Spoiler



There are many theories as to why Microsoft decided to call it the 360 instead of just Xbox 2.

Some would have you think that it is because they thought Xbox 2 would sound inferior to Playstation 3, Sony's upcoming game console. Of course, this is Microsoft we're talking about, so we're not going to give them that much credit. Instead, we'll say that this was their attempt at ripping off the name of Nintendo's new system, then codenamed the 'Revolution'. 360 is the number of degrees in a full rotation, therefore it could be called a revolution, amirite? How craptacular of you, Bill Gates. A related theory is that the '360' is meant to imply that the device is a 'revolution' in console gaming - This is very likely as only pussy-starved nerds like Bill Gates could equate safe, comfortable video games with ZOMG COOL BURNING DEATH CHE GUEVARRA LULZ.

However, a rapidly growing theory is that it took Bill Gates 359 prototypes to get it right.

And yet another theory is that its called 360 because they wanted to turn the original Xbox's shitiness around 360 degrees... or 180 degrees... or whatever... meaning they knew the flaws of the Xbox but did nothing to fix them in any way.

And still yet another theory exists; this one probably the most popular of the bunch. The complex thought process of this theory can be easily summed up in the following lines:

Why do they call it the Xbox 360?

Because when you see it, you'll turn 360 degrees and walk away.


There are two sides to the debate surrounding this theory, based on the individual's reaction to the above hypothesis. Party one, composed of retards and trolls, believes this to be both a reasonable assumption and a great insult to 360 fanboys. The other party contests that turning 360 degrees would leave you still facing the console, and that the correct rotation is actually 180 degrees. This side of the argument is composed of intelligent individuals and those too stupid to realize they've been trolled.

This unassailable argument has become something of a meme on the internet (and a very annoying one at that), most notably on 4chan, the home of irritating, retarded memes. It started on 4chan's videogame board, but soon spread like a California wildfire to other boards. Experts are still unable to determine if the original post was made by a fucking moron or a clever troll. All that is known is that people continue to post this message in hopes of stirring up drama, even months after the meme has gone out of style.

There are many amusing responses and counters to this trolling attempt. For instance, it is never stated that the viewing party cannot "moonwalk" away from the console. So, *"When you see it, you'll turn 360 degrees and moonwalk away."* It is also never stated whether you were directly facing the console when you saw it, or whether you happened to catch a glimpse out of you peripheral vision. A couple alterations include:

"Why do they call it the PS3? Because when you see it, you'll turn 3 degrees and walk slightly askew."

and

"Why do they call it the Atari 2600? Because when you see it, you'll turn 2600 hundred degrees, be extremely dizzy, and possibly vomit."

and

"Why do they call it the Wii? perhaps when you see it you piss on it and walk in the same direction over it"

As well as any other devastatingly witty variations you can think up. Of course, the most effective response when faced with this situation is to simply call the OP a faggot, turn 360 degrees, and walk away from your computer.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 8, 2009)

^Nice find


----------



## Westside (Aug 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booty camp for me every summer in Military school. :'(
I am on leave now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Sexy time with the ladies gone bad. :'(  That's another topic....


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't believe this was written in 2009 and the parents couldn't afford a PS3 when they could buy a 360. They're practically at the same price level unless you buy a half-assed 360 that is so pre-2009.

And her (can't tell but a couple people said she so) Japanese is really bad, like worse than google translator bad.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

all i got for christmas was cold ham.

this journal is really lulz.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol at the 360 degrees turn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 updowners sure should us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dislike the Xbox/Xbox 360 but seriously if I got it for a gift I would either take it or sell it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways spoiled brat all I got for christmas was $20.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

haiz, at least her parents buy her gift, all i have is 50 to spend on whatever present and those are from my savings(i budgeted myself 50 bucks to buy whatever stuff i want 5 days after christmas, because we all know how crazy some parents are when buying gifts for their kids |D )

and speaking of gifts my parents bought me, i remember back when i was a wee little kid, my parents bought me a model of megaman( u know the one where u have to fix the pieces together and make one god darn awesome model? ya, that's the one)

and o, and the link that updowner posted was from here

just in case there are some unseeable stuff in there, i just linked it to a search result page


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 8, 2009)

u derserve a punch in the face!!!!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2009)

arghh, darn this thread, now i have bad japanese in my head, arghh, 

*must find my old japanese lecture notes*


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haiz, at least her parents buy her gift, all i have is 50 to spend on whatever present and those are from my savings(i budgeted myself 50 bucks to buy whatever stuff i want 5 days after christmas, because we all know how crazy some parents are when buying gifts for their kids |D )
> 
> and speaking of gifts my parents bought me, i remember back when i was a wee little kid, my parents bought me a model of megaman( u know the one where u have to fix the pieces together and make one god darn awesome model? ya, that's the one)
> 
> ...


LOL
i was trying to find that page.

anyone read her "fan-comics"? MSPAINT LULZWORTHY


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 8, 2009)

UUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..
..........

If you're not happy with your fucking presents, give them to someone else you useless piece of shit....


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 8, 2009)

I read her post on deviantART.. She doesn't seem to be capable of writing coherently. And it seems she was about to commit suicide because of all the "trolls and haters." What a drama queen. She seems to think that getting a shitload of views on her page somehow makes her superior to others.

And I love how she implies that she's a manga artist.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my favourite comment (upon hearing, from a guy named Tyranntula, that in Japanese the verb comes at the end of the sentence): 




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay, your makeing this up n the spot arent you? Why would they do that? It would sound so f*cking stuoid! It would be like "I sushi eat" or "I to the movies went." or "I dumb weeaboo fucker who can't even spell tarantula am" come back when you know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheer up. There will be plenty of sexxy laydeez. Enjoy your leave.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And I love how she implies that she's a manga artist.
> and how she implies she likes in tokyo then (Well, not really but I wish I was there.)
> QUOTEIm just amazed right now all these people saw my page and noticed i was near suicide and gave me all these views and now im more popular than any of the haters who sended me those notes and wrote my ED page (it wont be up there for long though. im getting my friend to take it off because it wouldnt work when I tried to do it for some reason)
> 
> ...


oh noes, we won't get highered! ;_;
her english and japanese really makes a good lol.


----------



## markehmus (Aug 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> What do you think?


pawn shop,yard sale and tie the shirts  2gther and sell to a friend as an escape rope for friday nites...pool the cash from the aunt's friend!!!

PS3 it up and hide from the thoughtless parents who would spend around the same amount of $ on crap you dont want instead of finding out what you want, then just buy 1 gift, just that 1 you wanted!

TRY to sell the parents on ebay

*IMO*


----------



## zeromac (Aug 8, 2009)

spoilt brat...i just wanna modify my new shiny laser so the power is over 9000mW! and shine it at her face.. ungrateful...


----------



## badgerkins (Aug 8, 2009)

look what i found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be a nice read for the evening.

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/User:Zipp...rMetalAlchemist

EDIT:

"Forget a bout the ps3 the ps3 sucks and there weren't any games for it that i really wanted to buy in the first place. I don't even remember why I wanted one anyways, lol"

unbelievable...

"MILES! And he is the most gorgious guy I ever met!!!!! He has nice fair dark hair and big brown eyes I can just FALL INTO! The first day I saw him I introduoced myself as Yuki Yamada because thats who I think of myself as and thats what I want people to call me and I thought that maybe I could make things less complicated for us in case we get married because Miles is Asian... I have about 200 dollars saved up, plus my aunts 200 dollars is 400 dollars, and I have a lot more money along the way so i was thinking of buying him a whole anime collection or manga collection or something he might like because hes asian!"

quite ironic how she calls everyone a racist pig even though clearly she is the culprit. 
(and she calls everyone racist pigs because nobody watches her account blaming it on her assburgers syndrome. wtf?)


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

*MILES! And he is the most gorgious guy I ever met!!!!! He has nice fair dark hair and big brown eyes I can just FALL INTO!*
STALKER RUN AZN! also, gorgeous. not gorgious? lol.
*The first day I saw him I introduoced myself as Yuki Yamada because thats who I think of myself as and thats what I want people to call me and I thought that maybe I could make things less complicated for us*Yeah, but do people actually call her that? it actually complicates stuff. LOL.
*in case we get married because Miles is Asian...*weeaboo of the lowest level, what makes her think  this miles person will marry her?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have about 200 dollars saved up, plus my aunts 200 dollars is 400 dollars, and I have a lot more money along the wayand she complained about the money..
> QUOTEso i was thinking of buying him a whole anime collection or manga collection or something he might like because hes asian!"


my friend hates anime, lmao.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 9, 2009)

Suicidal, failed weeaboo, racist (or extreme stereotyping), either undereducated or retarded.

Encyclopediadramatica is pretty darn funny.


P.S. Remember the woman who sued a hotel, accusing its swimming pool of making her daughter pregnant? I think I saw this girl's future.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 9, 2009)

i think that weeaboo mentioned something like that

ALSO SHE THOUGHT SHE GOT TOILET RAPED


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2009)

o noes, she got toilet raped, the horror, the toilet must take responsbility XD i can't believed that this is a person and that it is a she and it is a human and it is 17 of age, those facts just doesn't acts up, no1 can be such a person, well, that's what i like to believed anyway.


----------



## Renzozuken (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow we don't even celebrate christmas.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG..... I tought i would never read something this funny but i did, Looks like that person is such a bastard, All of her yournals show that pretty much, Also that bad japanese that she speaks is pretty funny lol, Somebody should tell her that if she is really a FMA fanboy she should know that the mangaka is called "Hiromu Arakawa" not Hiromu *Arikawa* lol she fails, nice find Veho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I swear sometimes I think the world is out to make me fucking miserable.


----------



## Law (Aug 9, 2009)

Wait, what'd I miss?

Some emo furry artist on the internet? Oh wow maybe I should "rage" right about now.

No but seriously, to go with the theme of the thread, about 80% of the internet needs a swift kick in the nuts/cunt punt.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Some emo furry artist on the internet?


Nope.


----------



## Law (Aug 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I read was the op and the username (which I think is posted on this page somewhere (edit: or maybe not, hurr durr. Still, message below still applies).

In any case, I'm probably not far off.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 9, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Wait, what'd I miss?
> 
> Some emo furry artist on the internet? Oh wow maybe I should "rage" right about now.
> 
> No but seriously, to go with the theme of the thread, about 80% of the internet needs a swift kick in the nuts/* cunt punt. *




Lol ive never heard cunt punt before xD

ontopic: uhh is it just me or does this chick seem like the evil chick who is obsessed with the main guy from "Bitter Virgin"


----------



## Uzumakijl (Aug 10, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ontopic: uhh is it just me or does this chick seem like the evil chick who is obsessed with the main guy from "Bitter Virgin"


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2009)

Its a troll IMO.

>Deviantart
>Obvious weeaboo behaviour
>Irrational behaviour
>turn 360 and walk away (4chan meme)

The last one is what did it for me.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 10, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 10, 2009)

For my birthday I got...

Inline Skates.

For christmas I got...

Clothes.

Now I am trying to teach myself shit so I can get a job.

Good job spoiled kids, you make me laugh since fucking _forever_.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 12, 2009)

a little off-topic: but






another stupidity on the loose haha


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 12, 2009)

Kids these days.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 12, 2009)

just hoping for didn't get anything bad if i get a present


----------



## cupajoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Humanity is deteriorating. *Puts top hat and monocle on and walks towards the year 2012.*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I left a comment!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Really?... It's obvious it's fake...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the pic in the OP you can see little shooped lines all around the words, if someone actually did post this on DA they either copied that pic or purposely trolling almost everyone in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They know what they're doing alright..


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 12, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I left a comment!


who was you? too many people!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 12, 2009)

Sort of like someone I know in real life.

3000$ laptop (cause he wants to "play games while lying down" and "bring it to friend's house cause they always hog the computer")
PS3 + a billion games (his parents bribe him with PS3 games to get a haircut, wtf?)
PSP, DS
40-something inch HDTV in his room (his room is small, the TV doesn't even look good in it)
...and much more. (oh and he bought a netbook cause he wanted to play WoW in the vacation to California his parents offered him because it's apparently too boring there)

Then he doesn't care about his parents and gets whatever he pleases. I hate people like those. Ungrateful retards.



			
				MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Really?... It's obvious it's fake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, that's called "shitty jpg compression" and it's not shooped, there's a link right under the picture to the actual post. >_>


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> MILES! And he is the most gorgious guy I ever met!!!!! He has nice fair dark hair and big brown eyes I can just FALL INTO! The first day I saw him I introduoced myself as Yuki Yamada because thats who I think of myself as and thats what I want people to call me and I thought that maybe I could make things less complicated for us in case we get married because Miles is Asian... I have about 200 dollars saved up, plus my aunts 200 dollars is 400 dollars, and I have a lot more money along the way so i was thinking of buying him a whole anime collection or manga collection or something he might like because hes asian!


I think I cried in pain when I read that.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 13, 2009)

I get stuff like that sometimes, but then again, I never get $200 as bonus cash then go whine about on the internet like a spoiled bastard. If they really want a ps3 they won't open the 360, will take back the 360 and use the $200 to buy a ps3. Whiny little bitch. Honestly, if you weren't a total douche you'd at least try to act happy. Also, it's a furry.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, yeah, you hate anime don't you?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 13, 2009)

Spoiled
Arrogant
Bitc|-|
ASSHOLE
Spoilt

*PUNCH*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 13, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I hate all of Japa-......You know what, fuck it, I said it a million times I think you already know.
And I said that because she wants to date a guy because he's asian? This girl needs to realize there's more race's to like then just Asian people. Sure, I think Asian girls are really cute but I think other races too.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should see the ED page. Funny shit.
Also, she literally covered ALL of the stereotypes there.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 14, 2009)

If only Captain Falcon were here...I'm sure he'd FALCON...PAWNCH that retard right in the face.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just read her post about how she has a ton of pageviews PAGEVIEWS and she thinks it makes her better than everyone. And she also flamed on this girl named Karren (need a spellcheck here) because she's going out with her "boyfriend" (aka she gave him $400 for no reason at all and expects him to luv her forever) and calls her a b**** and a pothead. Wow what a loser. (not even a manga artist really just some poorly drawn comics)


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 14, 2009)

Sad to see how spoiled kids are these days. Never received a present in my life for a birthday / christmas, etc. and I thank my parents for it. It taught me the value of money and how truly unnecessary material things are.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 14, 2009)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> Sad to see how spoiled kids are these days. Never received a present in my life for a birthday / christmas, etc. and I thank my parents for it. It taught me the value of money and how truly unnecessary material things are.


that has a good side but it also has a bad =[
don't they at least give you something to make you happy?
But if your family is like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-STAY HAPPY-


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 14, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> If only Captain Falcon were here...I'm sure he'd FALCON...PAWNCH that retard right in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah lol, you should have read the journal entry about her thinking that her dad saw her page and toilet raped her


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's this poor excuse of a girl smoking? it must be some premium stuff, and I wonder where I can get the stuff.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 14, 2009)

So many things wrong with that girl. It's also very easy to pick it all apart and turn it into a laughing stock. But why bother, anyone that has a sexual attraction to a short blond man with a metal arm needs to get help and go outside more.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Some people deserve a punch in the face ? How dare you! Violence is the most corrosive, toxic thing that can happen in a life. You think some people still deserve a punch in the face ? Where is your heart ? You disgusting me, man! Some people can be pain in the neck but punch in the face isn't the answer!!! Why not just walk away ? I don't understand you at all. Not at all. Jeez!


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a pothead. So we all know where THAT money went. Who wants crack and hookers?


----------



## jazvdb (Aug 15, 2009)

F*ck, ungrateful kid....


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 15, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah she thought her dad jerked off on the toilet seat because to get her pregnant he SOMEHOW know she had a Deviant Art account and he SOMEHOW knew which one of the many accounts was hers and he FOR SOME REASON THOUGHT GETTING HIS OWN DAUGHTER PREGNANT WAS A GOOD IDEA. Wow I pity him and his wife for having such a spoiled b**** for a daughter.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 15, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Some people deserve a punch in the face ? How dare you! Violence is the most corrosive, toxic thing that can happen in a life. You think some people still deserve a punch in the face ? Where is your heart ? You disgusting me, man! Some people can be pain in the neck but punch in the face isn't the answer!!! Why not just walk away ? I don't understand you at all. Not at all. Jeez!


Are you trying to get yourself crucified?

Or was that sarcasm.

I don't get if you're absolutely clueless, or under 15.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 15, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never read his other posts before? i think he's serious o_o


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 15, 2009)

People need to learn to appreciate gifts, especially when parents don't have a lot of money.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 15, 2009)

What an ass.  

Have you read the over crap they posted? It's HILARIOUS! I almost PMSL at some of it.  She's even blaming us for her trying to commit suicide. 

God I love the Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hate the iPhones auto correct...

And she thinks people are genuinly viewing her page, but only to laugh at. This just gets better and better. See how she goes on and on about that Myles guy? Now she's just saying that this Karren person only lilesbhim for his looks? A little contradictory.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> What an ass.
> 
> Have you read the over crap they posted? It's HILARIOUS! I almost PMSL at some of it.  She's even blaming us for her trying to commit suicide.
> 
> ...



I bet her parents wish she succeeded, especially the father because he seems to have it out for her.

Here I thought I had trouble posting here on a DSi.

Her page reeks of so much absolute failure.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 26, 2009)

http://furrmetalalchemist.deviantart.com/journal/27382452/

I KNEW IT!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 26, 2009)

argh crap, she's still alive and she's a normal human being?

Darn, there goes my entertainment  at deviant art, so what other lulzy people are there?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoa......What an ungrateful bitch!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

some people just deserve a BOOT TO THE HEAD because its more humiliating


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys only read the 1st one, start from there and slowly read till the last entry.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 27, 2009)

his mother shouldve aborted her.

wtf.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> his mother shouldve aborted her.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy crap guys...
READ THIS BEFORE RAGING OVER HER BLOG!!!
http://furrmetalalchemist.deviantart.com/journal/27382452/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [link] < ENVY
> [link] < GREED
> [link] < GLUTTONY
> [link] < SLOTH
> ...


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2009)

EDIT: ^ ... Lol... Posted too late.
And the temp is so fucking slow.


----------



## supergirl (Oct 27, 2009)

are we still talking about the person in the first post? I'm not reading 6 pages!

raging over people on the internet is a good way to become an internet joke somewhere, I've seen it happen!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 27, 2009)

nope. now we are talking about her latest entry, anyway, just go read it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2009)

Dammit, she posted all those crap and now she just makes up an excuse saying that she MADE EVERYTHING UP? Seriously, she's the most retarded person I've ever met. Why make people hate you on purpose?


----------



## supergirl (Oct 27, 2009)

tsk tsk some people are such antagonistas


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I'm right when I say this girl gets the


----------

